
Show HN: Feeds Pub – a social RSS feed reader - timqian
https://feeds.pub
======
timqian
Hi, HN, I am the author of Feeds Pub

The major difference between Feeds Pub and other RSS reader is

\- You can see what feeds are people following. e.g. Here you can find the
feeds I followed: [https://feeds.pub/timqian](https://feeds.pub/timqian)

\- You are able to see who is following and reading your blog. e.g.
[https://feeds.pub/feed/https%3A%2F%2Fblog.feeds.pub%2Frss.xm...](https://feeds.pub/feed/https%3A%2F%2Fblog.feeds.pub%2Frss.xml)

\- A HN like ranking system helps user find trending contents:
[https://feeds.pub/explore](https://feeds.pub/explore)

Feeds Pub is in its early stage, any feedback is very welcomed, thanks

